# Hav TONGUES!



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

What's cuter than a Hav who just HAS to take a break from RLH? ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow - now that's a tongue.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

That looks like one pooped pup to me!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, Maureen..you have just started a "tongue" thread!! Now I'm off to look for some tongue photos...ound:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

imamurph said:


> Ok, Maureen..you have just started a "tongue" thread!! Now I'm off to look for some tongue photos...ound:


YAY! :whoo:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Just a little tongue from Henry while he "takes over" the cat's perch:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maureen, I love it! Molly looks too funny with her tongue hanging out to the side. I love it when they do that. 

Henry is too cute on the cat perch. It's like he's sticking his tongue out at the cat, LOL.

Here are two recent tongue shots of Kubrick in California:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh those pictures are so cute!
Coopers isn't quite so long, but I finally got a shot with his tongue out!

Beverly


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Here are 2 recent ones of Pablo, one with matching flowers and the other with my mom. Sorry, both were taken with my cell.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

ound:ound:ound:

Great pics you guys...tooooo funny!

Beverly..when you were a kid did you ever have a contest to see who could touch their nose with their tongue?? Cooper just won!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*I am sleepy....and I want to play*

I need my beauty sleep...quiet please...Lizzie

I want to play.....Benji


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I will EAT you...I mean it, I WILL!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ooh! I'll play. This is an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I love all the tongue pics - so cute!! Here are my favs of Sis.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh - these are great pictures, what a cute thread!! Beverly, I cannot believe you actually caught that shot!! How cute~~ I gotta look thru my pics- here are a few of mine.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I need to look through my pics and see what i come up with!!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok..well, since it's been rainning so much here my Hav's have been couch potatoes..
Which means I don't see their tongues unless they are eating or drinking...

I'll have to be patient and wait for a Kodak moment! ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"Cicero, Honey, how do you like your new food?"


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Carly's brother "Tank"....one pooped pup!

Cute tread!:biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

...these are all so cute, they just crack me up!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

What cute pictures!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Now that we have this thread going I realize that Milo keeps his tongue in his mouth most of the time. These are the best I could find.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Milo looks like he's smiling in all his pictures! SO adorable!:whoo:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I have noticed Milo looks to be laughing at a private joke much of the time! I love the one in the car! He's such a cutie pie!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, look at Logan!!!! Jean Marie, Carly's bro is so adorable--- would he be the one you took if you brought home two??? I don't know how you could resist.

These are a progression...I hope they come out in order.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

All you have to do is look at my avatar pic, but here is another one


----------



## ILoveLucy (Apr 4, 2008)

*Lucy's Tongue*

 You know I'll play! Lucy smiles most when Mommy and Daddy (and yes, even Kitty) are all together. It's the easiest time to catch her with her tongue out because otherwise she's not a particularly smiley puppy. We just know how happy she is by the way she bounces and wags her tail and picks up her water bowl and drags it across her playpen (like she's doing right this second)! :laugh:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

MeMe usually has such a ladylike tongue but these two tell her real personality. LOL


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Hehehe....Meme's pictures made me giggle...what a cutie patootie!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

MeMe's hair looks SO soft!

What a DOLL!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Maureen - that's amazing how you can tell her hair is soft. It still feels like puppy hair - so soft and it's almost to the ground now. I am so lucky - she's got the nicest feeling coat I've ever felt on a Havanese.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Maureen - that's amazing how you can tell her hair is soft. It still feels like puppy hair - so soft and it's almost to the ground now. I am so lucky - she's got the nicest feeling coat I've ever felt on a Havanese.


She really does have an amazing coat, Lisa. Scout thinks so too! :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Which reminds me Jane, Elaine is going to show her this weekend, and she needs more special secret tips from Scout. ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Which reminds me Jane, Elaine is going to show her this weekend, and she needs more special secret tips from Scout. ound:


I think Scout was whispering things into her ears, like, "You're beautiful, MeMe....no one else smells quite like you do.....you're a winner....be mine...."
:biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> I think Scout was whispering things into her ears, like, "You're beautiful, MeMe....no one else smells quite like you do.....you're a winner....be mine...."


ound:
Can Scout come whisper in MY ear? What a smart puppy saying all the right things!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver takes a break


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Here is Lilly's. I couldn't figure out how to turn the one of her driving around sorry.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

havaluv said:


> ound:
> Can Scout come whisper in MY ear? What a smart puppy saying all the right things!


Sure, Shelly! But be warned, it's a WET whisper!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll play!
I just took this, cause I needed a new pic for my avatar. With his tongue out, is the best chance I have of focusing in on the guy.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Now that little black face and pick tongue is adorable. He's a real ladies man!!! I'm loving all these pics.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Katrina,

I hope you don't mind I fixed it for you. She's just so cute!

LILLY


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Tritia,

Great picture!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

This one is Lola girl saying "hi" to all her forum furbuddies.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Two more tongues from Scout and Lincoln!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh my goodness...these just tickle me!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hav's give good tongue!!!! I love cooper's picture Tritia. I have been so focused on uh-hummm-no name- I forgot how adorable cooper is with his white boots and pink tongue.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> Katrina,
> 
> I hope you don't mind I fixed it for you. She's just so cute!
> 
> LILLY


I do NOT mind at all. THANK YOU. Please tell me how to do it.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

recent pics...oh so pink!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Is Mugs turning black or is it just the lighting??


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

These are so cute! I'm going to look for some now!!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

imamurph said:


> Is Mugs turning black or is it just the lighting??


very dark brown.
his honey tips are all but gone

joe


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Here's Caz smiling. Decided to use it as my new avatar until I get a better pic. Waiting for his face hair to grow out...those groomers!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

We love him, short hair, longer hair, no hair. Love the smile.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Suzy..that's an adorable photo of Caz..he looks so happy!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

mugsy said:


> very dark brown.
> his honey tips are all but gone
> 
> joe


Gotta love taking pics of the Havana Browns! Sully is harder then heck to photograph! Mugsy reminds me sooo much colorwise.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

This picture makes me laugh! People can't believe how much Posh communicates with her tongue.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> This picture makes me laugh! People can't believe how much Posh communicates with her tongue.


ound:ound: Ok...this one is my new favorite...it's so hilarious how it's sticking straight out!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

That's a great one, Amy!
It's like 
neener, neener!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Great shot, Amy!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Gee, Amy..you could hang a tea cup on that tongue!!!ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

that's a great photo Amy. That little Posh has big tongue.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Another from the other day. Looks like the same one as my avatar..but, it's not.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

hmm..are his eyes freakishy close together?? lol


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

No Tritia, his eyes are fine. He's such a cutie-pie!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Tritia...they just appear that way cuz his tongue is SO bigound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

hmm..possibly, lol.

My poor dogs, I pick them apart as much as I do my kids.
11 yr old had his first zit over the weekend, and by the time I was done with him, he refused to leave the house. Oops!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Here's my little darling ~ tongue and all!


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

just a little tongue...


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh I love all these hav tongues! Too cute!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love all the new tongues--- Look at little pebble... how cute. And Copper is adorable looks like a stuffed animal. Oh and I love Billy's little dainty tongue


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is a Kona tongue.. and a Raina tongue!







Raina Tongue








Kona Tongue


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

These are so darn cute!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I just took this picture of Kubrick yesterday. I LOVE the cuteness of his face in it. I hope it makes people understand why he's so spoiled.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Lina said:


> I just took this picture of Kubrick yesterday. I LOVE the cuteness of his face in it. I hope it makes people understand why he's so spoiled.


Having finally gotten to meet this little guy, how could you NOT spoil him? He is a sweet character!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Moko said:


> Having finally gotten to meet this little guy, how could you NOT spoil him? He is a sweet character!


he is adorable and very well mannered


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lina, I really hope to meet and get to spoil Kubrick someday. I love the little bit of tongue.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Lina, yes, with that adorable expression, I can see why Kubrick is spoiled!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Here are some tongue shots of my tiny guy--I love the tongues! One of them is where he is kissing his brother..awww.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Aaaaww, Lina, Kubrick is so ADORABLE! I love that expression!

Oh and that first photo of the tiny hav tongue! So cute and dainty! Then look how LONG it is in the brother licking shot!!!! ound:


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

Here are some tongue shots of Bailey! One of him enjoying his car seat and the other playing in bed!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, I just laughed out loud!! Is that dog with the goofy look on his face, the one who ran so fast at my house that you could barely get a picture of him?? That is just too cute!! I love that you can see his eyes! 

All these pictures are just adorable!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Kubrick is so so cute. Yep, those are the little Hav faces we love. Too cute.

The tiny tongue -- well...bad eyesite and to much fur BECAUSE when I looked I saw.....
One little Hav laying on his back, stomach showing, proped on his elbow, licking a little white paw...and wondered how his tail got stuck over his head !!!!! OMG how did he do that.....then remembered the 'brother' word and figured out where the two Havs were joined. ound: Yes, go back and glance and you will see what I did...LOL

Bailey in his car seat reminds me...I WANT ANOTHER LITTLE HAV!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

Dale- Thanks! My babies are 11 and 4 months and I already would love another! lol Isn't that terrible!?!?

Also....I thought that was one puppy too! I couldn't find the "brother" and figured it was the young boy in the middle picture. After your post...I went back to find the 2 dogs!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

What fantastic tongue shots!!!!

Lina, that is THE MOST adorable photo of Kubrick. A one in a million shot! Wow!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have been SO bad about trying to get to some of these older posts..... just no time to have as much fun on here as I used to! Waaaaaaaaa!!!!!! 

GREAT photos everyone!! Omg, I'm having such a fun time looking at them all. Lina, Kubrick is a total goofball. I love him! 

Amy, that is a wonderful shot of Posh. Not so lady-like there, is she? ound: 

GREAT thread! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver says "Hi"


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ohhh, geee all of these tongue pictures are to dang cute!!!

My Hav's haven't been co-operating..they have been keeping their tongue in the hanger!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

He is a cutie pie. His tongue sure is a "dark" pink....must mean he is fed good healthy food.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

It's suppose to be in the high 80's here this week end. If I take my Hav's out in the sun I'm sure to get some tongue shots!!! (ice water provided of course!)


----------

